

IOS App to HTML5 App porter - JanLaussmann
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/technical-reference-intel-html5-app-porter-tool-beta

======
jamesseattle
The final app will certainly run more slowly than a native app. But if you
must have a web app...

